# Anybody Familiar With Chimney Creek Fish Camp?



## crackerdave (Aug 18, 2010)

I was looking at county maps of the coast,and it looks like it'd be a good place to base a kayak fishin' expedition. I love the old-timey fish camps,but they're few and far between any more. That's what I'm lookin' for - NOT a "resort!" Us crackers don't "do" resorts.

I saw another one: Kilkenny. Any opinions/info on it?

Thanks!


----------



## brailediver (Aug 18, 2010)

Chimney Creek is now the Crab Shack. More restaurant & private docking than a fishing camp. Also not a very good place to launch & costs would be prohibitive. A better place would be at the Back River of Tybee (Tybee Creek on the chart). It is a short hop across the river to Jacks cut & Little Tybee Island as well as convenient to the big sand bar at the south end of the island. Fishing around the bar is producing a wide variety of fish including Red Drum, Trout & Whiting, although the heat & tides have affected the bite some. There is a Kayak group here that would surely be willing to give you some information.
 Hope this helps


----------



## crackerdave (Aug 18, 2010)

brailediver said:


> Chimney Creek is now the Crab Shack. More restaurant & private docking than a fishing camp. Also not a very good place to launch & costs would be prohibitive. A better place would be at the Back River of Tybee (Tybee Creek on the chart). It is a short hop across the river to Jacks cut & Little Tybee Island as well as convenient to the big sand bar at the south end of the island. Fishing around the bar is producing a wide variety of fish including Red Drum, Trout & Whiting, although the heat & tides have affected the bite some. There is a Kayak group here that would surely be willing to give you some information.
> Hope this helps



Thanks - it _does_ help,and is what I wanted to know. I'll check out the kayak group,too!


----------



## savreds (Aug 19, 2010)

Alley 3 on the backside of Tybee.  It's  an easy  paddle across to the frontside of Little Tybee. Many fish to be had over there. Not a great place if there is any kind of strong east wind, it can get really nasty in a hurry.
You could also put in at the boat ramp on Lazaredo Creek, ride the outgoing tide out and come back with the incoming. You can access the jetties from there but like before, not a good place with a strong easterly. The GKFA tournament was won from there last yr. 
If you have any specific questions, shoot me a pm.


----------



## crackerdave (Aug 20, 2010)

savreds said:


> Alley 3 on the backside of Tybee.  It's  an easy  paddle across to the frontside of Little Tybee. Many fish to be had over there. Not a great place if there is any kind of strong east wind, it can get really nasty in a hurry.
> You could also put in at the boat ramp on Lazaredo Creek, ride the outgoing tide out and come back with the incoming. You can access the jetties from there but like before, not a good place with a strong easterly. The GKFA tournament was won from there last yr.
> If you have any specific questions, shoot me a pm.



Thanks!


----------



## captainhook (Aug 25, 2010)

You can get yourself in a mess around those jetties if you fish out of Laz. The Savannah shipping channel is right there and those freighters throw a wake beyond your comprehension. It can look like a Hawaii Five-O in a kayak. If you are out there in flat conditions by the north bar and one comes by you won't see the swell til it hits the bar and then it jacks up big time and it's too late. They will also "suck"  water out as they pass by. Always wear your PFD in that area. Please take the proper precautions and you probably shouldn't go out alone. I learned this the hard way losing gear but it could have easily been worse. I am an experienced saltwater kayak fisherman but I wasn't paying attention at the wrong moment and I got caught. I was also probably a bit too cocky for my own good. The currents are unbelievable when the tide is moving too. The rip out there that day was tremendous.  Don't underestimate that area.


----------

